# Parnelli Jones Classic



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pictures*

Spec Stock field









Spec Stock podium









Fairgrounds field









Fairgrounds podium









TransAm field









TransAm podium









See the HOCOC site for race results: http://hococ.weebly.com/


----------

